# Bath & Body Works 2020



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Didn't see one started for this year, so I thought I'd start it.

They've already got some of their Autumn scented candles on their website and I've heard people say they've found the Halloween soaps in stores.

idk if this is a new scent since I can't remember it last year but I can't find it online but there's a hand soap called "Spooky Nights " and it's supposed to smell very Autumn/Fall like. I'll be looking forward to grabbing that one.

And as a bonus...today one of the local stores reopened. Not my closest store sadly but it's only one town over so not too far to go...I'll be relying on that this season I think since no sign of the one closer to me opening.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

We went in yesterday. The only fall scent there was Country Apple. It was unimpressive.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Didn't see one started for this year, so I thought I'd start it.
> 
> They've already got some of their Autumn scented candles on their website and I've heard people say they've found the Halloween soaps in stores.
> 
> ...


Hope BBW does come out with a Spooky Nights" fragrance, it would definitely be on my list! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

BBW is slowly rolling out Halloween online. So far the soaps and one wick candles have appeared.




__





Single Wick Candles - Bath & Body Works


Shop Bath & Body Works single wick candles. These small candles come in amazing fragrances and adorable packaging – the perfect gift for any space.




www.bathandbodyworks.com









Vampire Blood Single Wick Candle | Bath & Body Works


Shop Vampire Blood Single Wick Candle at Bath And Body Works! Fill your home with the most irresistible, beautiful fragrance today.




www.bathandbodyworks.com









__





Foaming Hand Soaps - Bath & Body Works


Keep hands clean & lightly scented with Bath & Body Works foaming hand soap. Stock every sink with this luxurious lather to gently wash away dirt and germs!




www.bathandbodyworks.com








__





Foaming Hand Soaps - Bath & Body Works


Keep hands clean & lightly scented with Bath & Body Works foaming hand soap. Stock every sink with this luxurious lather to gently wash away dirt and germs!




www.bathandbodyworks.com








__





Foaming Hand Soaps - Bath & Body Works


Keep hands clean & lightly scented with Bath & Body Works foaming hand soap. Stock every sink with this luxurious lather to gently wash away dirt and germs!




www.bathandbodyworks.com








__





Foaming Hand Soaps - Bath & Body Works


Keep hands clean & lightly scented with Bath & Body Works foaming hand soap. Stock every sink with this luxurious lather to gently wash away dirt and germs!




www.bathandbodyworks.com








__





Foaming Hand Soaps - Bath & Body Works


Keep hands clean & lightly scented with Bath & Body Works foaming hand soap. Stock every sink with this luxurious lather to gently wash away dirt and germs!




www.bathandbodyworks.com








__





Foaming Hand Soaps - Bath & Body Works


Keep hands clean & lightly scented with Bath & Body Works foaming hand soap. Stock every sink with this luxurious lather to gently wash away dirt and germs!




www.bathandbodyworks.com






And Life Inside the Page's IG has a gazillion and one pictures of other Halloween things coming, like the Chandelier Wallflower plugin from last year is back but pink instead of purple, and a nifty but stupidly pricey bat globe candle pedestal.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDAEsNXgSiZ/


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Me likey that bat candle pedestal but I know they are very high on the specialty items. I ended up finding a YouTube video of someone's walk through that didn't show that but some other stuff. Halloween starts at about 5:30 mark. Not sure if this link will work but when I searched Halloween 2020, it was the first video....


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

My local store said they are supposed to be setting up their Halloween display tomorrow (July 27).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my store was sold out of all the halloween sanitizers i was so bummed


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> my store was sold out of all the halloween sanitizers i was so bummed


Sold out already? Are you sure they just haven't put them out. I went yesterday and they had fall stuff out but no Halloween stuff out at all.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> Sold out already? Are you sure they just haven't put them out. I went yesterday and they had fall stuff out but no Halloween stuff out at all.


Yep i asked the sale girl there was 4 vampire bloods left and that was it she told me the rest sold out fast . I got the 4 vampire bloods but i wanted the new ones but oh well . they had the Halloween soaps out also i say them there i had ordered mine on line they are on there way so did not buy any.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> Yep i asked the sale girl there was 4 vampire bloods left and that was it she told me the rest sold out fast . I got the 4 vampire bloods but i wanted the new ones but oh well . they had the Halloween soaps out also i say them there i had ordered mine on line they are on there way so did not buy any.


Wow that's crazy that they sold out so fast.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> Wow that's crazy that they sold out so fast.


I know right i am going to keep checking back to see if maybe by slim chance they get more


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Does anyone happen to have any reusable codes? Like $10 off $30/$40, or something? I know one time use coupons have started going out through the mail, again...but I wasn't one of the lucky ones to get one, even though I shop there, have the app, emails, ect. Grrrr.
There are several my mom and I want for Fall/Halloween...but I just cannot pay their new, higher prices, especially right now...and I don't consider the 4 for $20 or 6 for $26 a sale, as that is always going on...and those used to be cheaper deals, too.
It's amazing me that they are putting out the Fall and Halloween so Early!! JULY?? They usually have a Fall Pumpkin teaser, then start doing Fall in August and Halloween in Sept, give or take...sometimes a little earlier. I wonder if they are planning on bumping up Christmas merchandise really early like some places are talking about doing to bump up for lost sales during the shutdowns. Normally, I'd be running to the store to get any and all Fall/Halloween I could as soon as it hit the shelves, no matter how early...but we can't this year due to layoffs. This is one year I wish they'd have stayed on normal schedule so stuff isn't sold out by the time I can afford it, again...I want to be excited...but I'm just depressed.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd bet big money that the hand sanitizers will be hot items this year with people that never cared about them before.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I just saw this plug in on reddit and I am wanting it so bad.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I'd bet big money that the hand sanitizers will be hot items this year with people that never cared about them before.


I remember seeing bags of them in store the past couple of years and wondering who would ever give those out to trick-or-treaters... 😆


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Oooh, I want that plug in, too. Anyone know how much it's going to be? I know more Halloween stuff has slowly hit the site (the pink & black chandelier and a lot of the 3-wick candles) but my most wanted stuff hasn't hit yet.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I got two of my mail coupons the other day (some for me and some for my dad who's never stepped foot in a B&BW so how did they get him...usually I get some for my mom too but this time nothing. Not sure why?). My closest location is still closed but the one the next town over is still open so I might have to just accept that's the one I'll have to hit this year. 

Not sure about how much I'll actually get from B&BW this year since I don't think I can make multiple trips to get everything, and I actually have like...soaps from 3 years ago I still haven't used. I finally took them all out of my cupboard and put them on an open shelf so I can see what I have and I have a TON of soap. Hand soap mainly but a lot of bath soap too. The hand soap is easy to go through, I've been sharing it with my parents so we're all working through them together but the bath soap is harder since I can only take so many showers lol (my mom is allergic to a lot of stuff so she can't use it and my dad has no interest in smelling like a flower or a pumpkin lol).

I might just buy that new soap I mentioned in my OP and maybe a few other things...but probably no bath soap. And no candles...have too many of them and never use them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I called my BnBW this morning as soon as they opened to ask about Fall and Halloween stuff. They said they had just put it out this morning. I was happy, because that meant I could go buy the soaps my mom and I wanted and not have to pay shipping to order. Yay!! (Well, my mom is actually buying them for both of us...I just went to pick them up.)

They had Fall and Halloween hand soaps, both sizes of candles, antibacs, Halloween antibacterial holders, a smaller haunted house that was maybe a handsoap holder, Fall and Halloween candle holders, walflower stuff, Fall bath and body items...overall, a decent amount of things, but not 100% everything...but then my store doesn't always get everything, anyway. So, check your stores, because it seems today was their super early launch day for both Fall and Halloween!

They didn't have the Purr-fect Pumpkin Halloween hand soap, though, so I grabbed two Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkins, since they are similar scents...if not near the exact same thing. I can always exchange them if they get the Purr-fect Pumpkin in, or have my MiL just grab them for me with her coupon when she goes later, if they are in stock, by then.
I still wish I'd gotten the coupons. I asked that if I got my coupons in the day or so after buying these soaps, if I could come back in to use the coupon and they begrudgingly said yes, but they would have to do a full return and re-purchase.

Oh well, if I get the coupons, later, it a discount in my app, maybe they will have a candle sale on the medium jar lidded candles or the wallflowers and I can use them on those if we have the money.

I should be getting a reward on my app, now, after this purchase...I wonder what I can get with it that's Halloween themed?? I should've looked around more and checked prices...


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Impy said:


> Oooh, I want that plug in, too. Anyone know how much it's going to be? I know more Halloween stuff has slowly hit the site (the pink & black chandelier and a lot of the 3-wick candles) but my most wanted stuff hasn't hit yet.


Reddit says it's $32.50 
Ooh thanks for mentioning the chandelier going up! I wanted that one too! This I my first plug in and I am excited.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Sis & I ended up going today on the way to At Home; sans gloves & masks. Had to use my 20% off purchase before the 31st (for At Home). Wasn't intending on buying at BBW...just smelling so I could wait for coupons & buy on-line BUT, they had 2 of the bat globe candle holders & Sis & I bought them. They are very nice & figured if I waited, they wouldn't be available. Clerk said just put them out this morning:








There are little spiders around the base as well. When we told the clerk we really wanted to wait for coupons, she said to return it & rebuy it if you end up getting some. DONE!

Also got these:








They had a small section of PocketBacs & had a sign of limit of 10. Of the Halloween ones, only had Ghoul Friend & Vampire Blood...5 for $8.Bought some after reading the responses of them selling out but will get more on-line if they have them. Didn't want to buy too much so I have enough total to get free ship or I won't buy it on-line & will do without but there is stuff on-line that isn't in store...some retired stuff that is cheap. Didn't get Ghoul Friend as it reminds me of spring, summer. The hand soaps both really smell good (6 for $26 & split with Sis). I'm not into lime that much but love the label & surprised it smelled that good. I like woodsy, musky smells & Spooky Nights is like that & prob my favorite fall sent. Men would probably like it too. I also don't like the foam & these specialty ones never come in Creamy Luxe or the newer Gel.

Asked the clerk if she already sold out of the skull candle holder & she said she never saw it but was anxious to so evidently didn't get that one in store yet. Will probably pass on that but we shall see.

They had some of the Wallflower plug-ins but didn't see the Haunted House one that projects on wall. Sis bought this one:








Had a lot of the fall scents & also in PocketBacs but I already have a boatload of Pumpkin Cupcake. Sis also bought a pumpkin PocketBac holder that has 3 buttons on the side & each one makes a different spooky sound. Did pretty well for this being a very small store in a strip mall.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I should be getting a reward on my app, now, after this purchase...I wonder what I can get with it that's Halloween themed?? I should've looked around more and checked prices...


That just reminded me they had an app...I reinstalled it (I uninstalled it because it wasn't "available in my area") and guess what? Still not "available". WTF...it's an app...how is it not...ugh. I go to B&BW a ton...or at least I used to...this app would be useful :/


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> That just reminded me they had an app...I reinstalled it (I uninstalled it because it wasn't "available in my area") and guess what? Still not "available". WTF...it's an app...how is it not...ugh. I go to B&BW a ton...or at least I used to...this app would be useful :/


I know when it first came out, it was available in, like, two areas...Chicagoland area, which I guess I was close enough to, and one other place...maybe in California? I don't remember. That was awhile ago, though...you'd think it'd be nationwide, by now! You could always call BBW and ask about if it will ever be available in your area. Couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is the page that has the currently participating areas for the app, they keep adding more as time goes on, I guess. Still don't understand why it's just not for everywhere...for anyone who can't use the app, I'd be calling or chatting and asking, trying to get my area on the list.

My B&BW Stores | Bath & Body Works


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah just NOTHING in WA. idk why they have to make an app exclude certain states. It's kinda stupid IMO.

Anyways, has anyone seen pictures of one of their candle holders, it has three white mini pumpkins in a glass? Well at any rate, I figured I could DIY it by grabbing some white mini pumpkins from Dollar Tree and repainting them slightly, get some fake moss and then find a suitable jar/vase/thing to put them in. Since I think the B&BW one is like $30...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Yeah just NOTHING in WA. idk why they have to make an app exclude certain states. It's kinda stupid IMO.
> 
> Anyways, has anyone seen pictures of one of their candle holders, it has three white mini pumpkins in a glass? Well at any rate, I figured I could DIY it by grabbing some white mini pumpkins from Dollar Tree and repainting them slightly, get some fake moss and then find a suitable jar/vase/thing to put them in. Since I think the B&BW one is like $30...


They seem to be slowly adding states so, hopefully, they will get to your state with this app, soon. From what I read when I first got the beta test of it, it's not so much the app that is the issue, it is that each of the store systems have to be updated and have the stuff to be able to use/scan the app at the register or such. Again, it seems like that would be something they could implement much quicker than this, though, as it's been 3 years! You'd think the computer systems could just all be updated at once...

I haven't seen a candle holder like that, yet. Yeah, the video said $29.95 for the white pumpkin one.

I just went back to my store to see if there was something to use my reward on...I like to use them on items I can keep, not body care or such. Not many actual Halloween or Fall decor items, yet. I will probably end up getting the Three Pumpkin Walflower Nightlight or the metal Black Cat/Haunted House/Moon/Pumpkin hand soap holder, as they are the only two things I could find under the $16.50 price point they give me. I went back there because I wanted the ceramic Haunted House hand soap holder they have one of...but they priced it at $16.95... $.45 cents over the free gift reward price point. Tell me they didn't do that on purpose. Grrrr! I am hesitant to get the other metal Halloween hand soap holder with the cat and such on it because, even though I really like it, my other, regular silver metal one has begun to rust...that's why I wanted the ceramic one. There is a silver Pumpkin Pedastal Candle Holder on the site that I like, too, but my store didn't have it...love all the Fall woodland animal items, too, in the video on the previous page, and all the fancy candle holders like the mercury glass skull, black bat candelabra looking one, colored glass pumpkins with smaller candle holder insert but, again, they are not at our store. They are all priced a bit too high for me, anyway.

I have an out of town neurologist appt.., tomorrow, so we may see if we can find another, bigger B&BW that's open and see what they have in stock...though, I am hesitant to go into any malls where we are going near Chicago due to the virus being a bit worse in the bigger cities with bigger crowds of people. (I am slightly higher risk due to my MS meds.) We will see.

If we do go and I spot any cool Halloween items, I'll try to get pics and prices.

Here are the two items I am considering that I was talking about...really hard to get a good pic of the soap holder as it was so sparkly, lol. I forgot to get a pic of the ceramic soap holder...it's in that video, though. I was too mad about the price to take a picture, lol. (There is a second metal soap holder with mostly Jack o Lanterns on it, too, like this one. If you look in the upper background of the pic, you can see they have mini light up "Crystal Balls", too. I think they were maybe $3.95? They were kind of cute. I think they are candle lid toppers, which they had velvet pumpkins of, too.)


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

I picked this up today. I love it. It was $32.50


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are some pics of Halloween items at a bigger store we stopped at. I was going to get either the silver cat/pumpkin/moon pedestal candle holder or the super awesome filigree bat candle holder, but ended up getting this fox with my free reward because I love foxes, it was adorable, and I don't always have the money for big 3 wick candles to make good use of the holders to choose them over the fox. (I still want those holders, though!)

(Oh, and I had to go to a third store to find the Purrfect Pumpkin Halloween hand soaps, as even the bigger store didn't get that one in, yet.)


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

As much as I love wallplugs, I've had to stop buying the nice ones and just opt for the cheapest ones there. They tend to only last 2 months at most for me before they stop working. idk why. When I first returned a wallplug that had stopped working and I told the lady I had no idea why it did this...she mentioned something about maybe the power in my house was weird. Maybe if it was an old house but it's not that old :/


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

The rest of the Halloween stuff went up on the site! I snagged the haunted house so fast.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

There is still stuff I saw in store that is not on the site. Also, you won't find the haunted house soap holder or wall flower but searching Halloween in the search box. Site is not friendly.

Word of warning on Wallflowers, don't use them if shelving, cabinets, etc. are over the outlet. I had one in outlet above my kitchen counter under my white cabinet & it put a huge yellow stain & "bubbled" the wood. Some scents last while others only last a few days & then can't smell them anymore. Will stop once3 all my "holders" die & stick to the spray. Wish they would have the "pearls" as Yankee does.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> As much as I love wallplugs, I've had to stop buying the nice ones and just opt for the cheapest ones there. They tend to only last 2 months at most for me before they stop working. idk why. When I first returned a wallplug that had stopped working and I told the lady I had no idea why it did this...she mentioned something about maybe the power in my house was weird. Maybe if it was an old house but it's not that old :/


i've heard of these things setting a house on fire. i wn't use them...and $32 for a wall plug???


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> There is still stuff I saw in store that is not on the site. Also, you won't find the haunted house soap holder or wall flower but searching Halloween in the search box. Site is not friendly.
> 
> Word of warning on Wallflowers, don't use them if shelving, cabinets, etc. are over the outlet. I had one in outlet above my kitchen counter under my white cabinet & it put a huge yellow stain & "bubbled" the wood. Some scents last while others only last a few days & then can't smell them anymore. Will stop once3 all my "holders" die & stick to the spray. Wish they would have the "pearls" as Yankee does.


Oh, what isn't there? Yeah halloween things are all over the place in different sections. 

Oh good to know! Mine are mostly for decoration for the outlet above the kitchen counter so I'm safe. I also got a outlet timer to be extra safe.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I only have one plug in my house that I use my Walflower plugs in and there is nothing above it. We use them as a nightlight near the top of the stairs and because a litterbox is in that room. We always unplug it if we go anywhere for the day, too, just to be safe. I don't buy the expensive ones, simply because I've read so many people having them break or do damage. I just have a few that I change out for each season, and I think I got most of them on sale or for a free reward. I'd love to buy all the cute ones, though, if they were more reliable and safe.

I haven't had any of mine stop working, though, and I've had mine for years. (I may have just jinxed myself...)


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Mine are no where near anything and I've never had issues with stains. They do get pretty warm though.

The one issue I had other then them not working...I had some new carpet laid down in a room me and my dad were remodeling...and the smell in there wasn't great. So I thought to put a wall plug in with one of my favorite scents...bad idea. idk what the heck happened but it STUNK that room up. Like...chemical smell. It was freaky. And the room stayed smelly for several days after that.

One plus side is you can exchange your wall plugs with no receipt. So far I've just told them they quit working on me and they let me grab a new one to replace it. I think they do it because they have a lot of issues with them. It's just a hassle to buy them, plug them in for a month and then have to go back and exchange them.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Still some stuff missing unless it's sold out & they never posted it. Some pocketbacs & holders, the bat candle holder I bought in store hasn't been on-line. Soap holder I saw in store isn't on-line & some Wallflowers as well. Sis got email for a freebie within a day or two of our stop & still nothing on my end. 

I've had some Wallflowers quit on me soon but not to make me go back. I heard they are good at returns.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

If you guys are eyeing anything there's a $10 off $40 code out. It's GOLDEN.


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo (Aug 28, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is a Halloween Luminary this year? I’ve been collecting them for the past 7 years and I haven’t seen one yet. Anyone?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

HighPriestessIce said:


> If you guys are eyeing anything there's a $10 off $40 code out. It's GOLDEN.


Thanks much! It worked!.

Also got my freebie & surprised it didn't wreck my 3 for $28 Wallflower refill duos. Gave me one of those free without having to buy another duo. Thought it might take one of the single items instead.

Also (not Halloween scent) but was surprised to find Black Cherry Merlot 5 pack PocketBacs in the old style for $8. Bought 2 of them since all scents appear scarce on-line.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I so want this!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Saw the purple candle lid magnet thingy in videos & in WitchyKitty's post above & bought it on-line with my other stuff. Since it was only $7.95 & small, it doesn't have a fan in it but when you shake it up, has a pearlized fog effect inside. Pix doesn't do it justice but best I could do...


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I have two free gift codes (with any purchase, up to $7.50 value) and two 20% off (entire purchase) coupon codes that are good in store and online till August 23rd. If anyone wants them, message me.

I was hoping to get to B&BW in time to use them but it seems pretty unlikely since the one closest to me would need a special trip just to go to it.


----------



## Sarah-Is-Spooky (Aug 28, 2017)

I've been wanting to get the witch house plug in (she's too cute) and the Pumpkin or Bat pocket bac holder. Many of our local locations are only open for curbside pickup and the one's that are open have nearly no Halloween although I've been told they will restock. If anyone comes across the pocket bac holders on the website, please share a link!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yodlei said:


> Saw the purple candle lid magnet thingy in videos & in WitchyKitty's post above & bought it on-line with my other stuff. Since it was only $7.95 & small, it doesn't have a fan in it but when you shake it up, has a pearlized fog effect inside. Pix doesn't do it justice but best I could do...
> View attachment 734613


Yes, they are very cute, in person! Glad you were able to get one!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

$5.95 Single Wick Candle Sale, today, only, for those who don't know!! This includes the Fall and Halloween single wicks!
I am stuck at home in isolation, so I can't get there. It is absolutely killing me. I hit this sale every year! I love the single wicks because they are made with essential oils, burn nicely and I keep the jars they come in for other things, since the lids actually screw on.


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Yodlei said:


> Saw the purple candle lid magnet thingy in videos & in WitchyKitty's post above & bought it on-line with my other stuff. Since it was only $7.95 & small, it doesn't have a fan in it but when you shake it up, has a pearlized fog effect inside. Pix doesn't do it justice but best I could do...
> View attachment 734613


Looks as though you have figured out how to navigate their site. I just placed an order but I couldn't find that lid magnet. I tried every search I could think of, not there. Can you tell me how it is listed? I'd surely like to get it if I can find it, both stores in my area did not have it. Thanks!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DarkSecret said:


> Looks as though you have figured out how to navigate their site. I just placed an order but I couldn't find that lid magnet. I tried every search I could think of, not there. Can you tell me how it is listed? I'd surely like to get it if I can find it, both stores in my area did not have it. Thanks!


I couldn't find it on the site. I did a search on google and found it, but it says it's out of stock. Save the link I posted and keep checking to see if they get it back in stock. Otherwise, I think people are selling them on ebay and such, now.

Crystal Ball Light-Up 3-Wick Candle Magnet | Bath & Body Works


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I couldn't find it on the site. I did a search on google and found it, but it says it's out of stock. Save the link I posted and keep checking to see if they get it back in stock. Otherwise, I think people are selling them on ebay and such, now.
> 
> Crystal Ball Light-Up 3-Wick Candle Magnet | Bath & Body Works


Thank you WitchyKitty,, I hope it comes back into stock and thanks for the link too. Today I went looking for the little witch PocketPak and couldn't find that either, but it was online and easy enough to find. I just wonder why they don't lump all the Halloween stuff together so it is easier to find.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DarkSecret said:


> Thank you WitchyKitty,, I hope it comes back into stock and thanks for the link too. Today I went looking for the little witch PocketPak and couldn't find that either, but it was online and easy enough to find. I just wonder why they don't lump all the Halloween stuff together so it is easier to find.


I know...it's hard to figure out how to find stuff on their site. I hope you get your crystal ball at some point!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

DarkSecret said:


> Looks as though you have figured out how to navigate their site. I just placed an order but I couldn't find that lid magnet. I tried every search I could think of, not there. Can you tell me how it is listed? I'd surely like to get it if I can find it, both stores in my area did not have it. Thanks!


Yeah...figuring it out meant going into every section. Not user friendly at all. Magnet was previously under Gifts, then Halloween but is sold out as previously stated. Lots of sites are taking stuff off instead of just leaving it as sold out & then putting it back on if they get stock. However, BBW appears not to be one of them since there is stuff showing as sold out.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Take that back, possibly. Think I might have went into "Home Fragrance" & then "Candle Holders & Assessories". Either way I found it, it isn't there anymore. Hope it appears for you. I never saw it in store but videos & pix did show it there.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Sarah-Is-Spooky said:


> I've been wanting to get the witch house plug in (she's too cute) and the Pumpkin or Bat pocket bac holder. Many of our local locations are only open for curbside pickup and the one's that are open have nearly no Halloween although I've been told they will restock. If anyone comes across the pocket bac holders on the website, please share a link!


Was just on my tablet & site showed the Pumpkin PocketBac & came in office to give you the link & now it's gone off site. What is going on???


----------



## Sarah-Is-Spooky (Aug 28, 2017)

Yodlei said:


> Was just on my tablet & site showed the Pumpkin PocketBac & came in office to give you the link & now it's gone off site. What is going on???


Thank you! I saw it pop up and the witch and then BAM both gone! They must be running low. I’m hoping they’ll show up again.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Video and review of the candle and candle holder I bought!


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

Given how very popular their Halloween items are you might think they would not run out of stock before the end of September. Our local store had barely enough Halloween to make a half of one side of a table display. None of the stuff is worth the jacked up prices on eBay. Very disappointing.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

MomeWraith said:


> Given how very popular their Halloween items are you might think they would not run out of stock before the end of September. Our local store had barely enough Halloween to make a half of one side of a table display. None of the stuff is worth the jacked up prices on eBay. Very disappointing.


I always wonder why they don't restock Halloween all the way through the end of October. It's crazy to me. Seems like they are pushing Halloween aside and concentrating on Christmas. I was fortunate to purchase the black candelabra candle holder a few weeks back. I just walked into a BBW and there it was. Didn't have to pay outrageous Ebay or Mercari prices.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Yeah, they do that very well. Hoping for a wonderful BBW 2021.


----------

